# FS: 37g Column Tank & Matching Stand REDUCED



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Manufacture date for tank is Nov 2008. A few minor scratches to tank. Otherwise, everything in mint condition.

Come with hinged glass top and working fluorescent light and bulb.

Asking $150. *REDUCED to $120*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Taking Best Offer.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank, great price! free bump. If i wasn't already getting a new tank this weekend i'd take it for sure


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Monke

Okay. All offers are $100 - a bit low for this beauty. Let's go for $120 firm first come first serve. Don't miss the good deal 

Sorry Rob, can't wait for you to come to Vancouver.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

haha free bump, i would have offered $100 too  

Great looking tank, I kind of hope you still have it when i decide i need another one again


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you dimensions of the tank?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

OKAY THEN. If I do not get an offer for $120 by this weekend. I will go by the priority of those who offered $100 - or higher offer of course. Or whoever can pick it up the quickest.

For those who offered $100, I am keeping you in suspense of what place you are in line  If you want it, outbid the others - hehehe 

Dimensions of tank are: 20" x 18" footprint, 25" tall.

Overall height with stand is 54".

Remember this comes with glass top and light worth over $60 by themselves.

Stand has one shelf inside the cabinet.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

No problem. I should've bought this when I had the chance. Awesome deal to the person that gets it!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just another 24 hours bump. $120 for a beauty ?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Steal of a deal.....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Steal of a deal.....


 If only I had room.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

TomC said:


> If only I had room.


I always wanted to set up a column tank. I won't be selling this if I have the room even to store it among my 12 tanks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Offered the deal to a friend - ON HOLD for pick up this week.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

*great deal!*

definitely awesome deal... if i wasn't short on cash... I would've grabbed it... the column tank would be awesome for my bedroom aha


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

if its still there on teh weekend ill see if i can make it out there to pick it up for 120$


ITS SO PERDY


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Okay Spit.Fire See if I can convince my friend to let go  ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Okay Spit.Fire See if I can convince my friend to let go  ?


if he wants it he should take it, i have severe mts but if he backs out ill try and make it out


----------

